# Corner Canyon heads up



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

For all the die hard extended archery hunters that are planning on hitting Corner Canyon above Draper, just a heads up on making sure you know the boundaries. I have spoken with a few Draper City employees and they informed me that many hunters are getting tickets and a few even arrested for hunting within the city limits and taking deer. At the turnout below the last gate on Corner Canyon road with the restroom facilities, many hunters are hunting on the right side of the road, much of that area around the right loop in the road above the gate is all considered city limits. I myself have seen that the majority of hunters I see take that turn and go up top of the hills above the dirt road. Make sure you know the boundaries, a lousy deer is not worth a ticket from either the DWR or Draper Police, and trust me I have seen both up there the last few days. Good luck and stay out of trouble!!


----------



## addicted-hunter (Nov 12, 2008)

Its good to see someone post on this subjuect i have seen many tickets written this year because people dont know. the city limits end and the bonaville trail it is only about 100 yards off the dirt road!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I thought they have closed that down to hunting.


----------



## GPA (Jan 8, 2009)

There is a map that shows the boundaries right at the gate near the Orson Smith trailhead parking lot. The vertical boundary is an elevation contour, I forget exactly how high (5600ft???), but I believe it is quite a bit above the Bonneville Shoreline trail.


----------

